# whole wheat recipes



## Skeeter (Nov 7, 2009)

My wife is trying to cook with whole wheat. She cant seem to find many recipes that cook with plain whole wheat. Many times it is the difference between whole wheat and whole wheat pastry flower. can anyone help with wether or not it matters. any whole wheat recipes would be appreciated. move if needed


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Don't think there is much difference between whole wheat and whole wheat pastry flour. I find you have to let bread rise much longer with whole wheat flour. I have found some pretty good recipes on the sides of whole wheat flour bags.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I am not much for following recipes myself but found this for someone before.
One "experts" opinion on substitutions. http://whatscookingamerica.net/Q-A/WholeWheat.htm
"General Baking:
whole wheat flour - Whole-wheat flour usually can be substituted for part or all of the all-purpose flour in most recipes. For example, if the recipe calls for two cups flour, try one cup of all-purpose and one cup of whole-wheat flour. When completely substituting whole-wheat for white, use 7/8 cup whole-wheat for one cup of white flour."

Also gives directions for bread.

Pastry flour SHOULD be a different kind of wheat altogether than breadmaking or even all purpose flour.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Moved and give me a minute to search ...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> Don't think there is much difference between whole wheat and whole wheat pastry flour. I find you have to let bread rise much longer with whole wheat flour. I have found some pretty good recipes on the sides of whole wheat flour bags.


Pastry flour is ground finer than all purpose flour.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Feb 22, 2013)

swjohnsey said:


> Don't think there is much difference between whole wheat and whole wheat pastry flour. I find you have to let bread rise much longer with whole wheat flour. I have found some pretty good recipes on the sides of whole wheat flour bags.


Sour dough. If you condition your sour dough go whole wheat the rise time gets closer to a lagged yeast and white flour.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Did you make you own sour dough starter?


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

It is my understanding that "regular" whole wheat flour and whole wheat pastry flours are ground from different wheats, one with more gluten. Pastry does not need the development of gluten.

Meantime, there's a really decent ww blender pancake recipe somewhere online. It starts with wheat berries. 

I like soaked and cooked wheat berries to use both as a breakfast grain and as a sub anywhere I might use cooked rice.

Some folks sprout their wheat berries as well and some go so far as to grow and juice wheat grass.


----------

